# Digital RGB nachrüsten



## Cleptomanix (14. August 2019)

*Digital RGB nachrüsten*

Servus zusammen,

ich habe momentan das Fractal Design S2 Vision RGB.
In diesem sind digitale RGB lüfter verbaut. Da mein Mainboard (Asus Crosshair VI) allerdings nur standart 4 Pin RGB Header hat suche ich momentan eine Möglichkeit das ganze über ein RGB hub nachzurüsten. 
Im Case ist bereits ein kleiner Controller verbaut, allerdings ist das ganze nicht über eine Software steuerbar.
Das heist ich suche ein hub, welches ich ebenfalls über software steuern könnte. Kennt da jemand was und kann mir helfen? 

Grüße
Raphael


----------



## Venom89 (16. August 2019)

*AW: Digital RGB nachrüsten*

Das könntest du beispielsweise mit dem Asus Terminal.
ASUS ROG Aura Terminal ab €' '87,29 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Alternativ und mE die bessere Wahl, wäre das FarbWerk 360
aqua computer farbwerk 360 RGB LED Controller | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------

